# apparently im not ovulating so why am i getting ov pain????



## xxneedinlotsofbabydustxx

since coming off the pill 3-4 years ago i have had irregular cycles 22-34 days. we have been ttc 2 years now im 28 and dh 34 so 2 weeks ago i went to my gp who without doing a blood test said im not ovulating, but before we do anything i have to go on the pill (microgynon) to regulate my cycle. he said that then we will look at me being perscribed clomid. i really dont ant to go back on the pill is this normal proceedure  
any advice would be great


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I would request a second opinion from another GP. Unfortunately GPs are just that, "general practitioners" so they don't always have in depth knowledge (or very much knowledge in some cases!) of fertility issues.

I certainly wouldn't want to go back on the pill to regulate cycles. If you're cycles are slightly irregular, between 22-34 days then that doesn't necessarily mean you're not ovulating. It may just mean that you ovulate sporadically eg not every month, it may mean you ovulate slightly later than cycle day (cd) 14 and/or it may mean your luteal phase (from ovulation to period) is not always 14 days.

It's a complete myth that women always ovulate on cd14 and have a luteal phase of 14 days. Some women ovulate earlier or later than cd14 and a luteal phase can be anywhere between 10-17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

Without having hormone blood tests then I really think your GP is jumping the gun in saying you're not ovulating ! You must have blood tests done. You should get FSH, LH, Oestradiol (E2), Prolactin and Thyroid tested at beginning of your cycle eg between cd1-6, ideally on cd2/3...this will determine your ovarian reserve (FSH), any possibility of PCOS (LH) and the other hormones can effect your cycles/ovulation too. You then need to get progesterone tested to check ovulation. This is often tested on cd21 but ideally it should be tested at 7 dpo (days past ovulation) as this is when it peaks. Having tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14 so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 you should try and get progesterone tested accordingly eg if you ovulate on cd16 get progesterone tested on cd23 etc etc.

Are you charting your basal temps, checking cervical mucus and position, using OPKs (ovulation predictor kits) ? If not, it may be worth tracking your cycles like this for a month or so to see any patterns and if/when you do ovulate and then time your progesterone blood test based on this.

A good book is "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler and you can find more information about charting temps on these websites...

www.tcoyf.com

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

I would be extremely annoyed with my GP if after 2 years ttc naturally they just sent me away to go back on the pill stating I didn't ovulate without actually having done any initial tests. You really need these standard blood tests done and then request a refer to a fertility consultant based on these.

I would also request that your DH has a sperm test at the same time.

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------

